# CDT vaccine



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Is there a brand of CD&T vaccine that is better than others or are they all the same? Also, I've read that you want to vaccinate a pregnant doe a few weeks before she kids. Do you then vaccinate the kid right before you disbud them? What exactly is the schedule for all of this? :chin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

I use the BarVac CD/T here and vaccinate the does 30 days prior to kidding date. The kids are vaccinated when they are 6 weeks old and again at 9 weeks of age. We disbud the bucklings when we feel the horn buds, anywhere from 3 days to 7 days old. The doelings get disbudded when we can feel their horn buds, which can be anywhere from a week old to two weeks old, depending on the little girls. I had one doeling that you couldn't feel horn buds until she was 3 weeks old, but that's the longest I've had to wait.


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks! I've seen that brand on one of the farming supply sites. Your schedule goes along with what I have been reading, it helps to have someone clarify and confirm it.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm currently using the Bar Vac CD&T myself because I ran out of the Colorado Serum CD&T that I normally use...have to say I won't use the Bar Vac anymore after this bottle gets used up....Mine all seem to get bumps from the Bar vac...and they don't with the Colorado serum. :shrug: Could just be that I'm injecting it too quickly for it to disperse properly.....but I don't like it! :GAAH: :chin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use either Bar-Vac or Goat Vac..both are available at Tractor Supply. I do my yearly vacs for my does around the same time each year , 4 weeks before they are due and kids generally get their first at 5-6 weeks and the 2nd dose at 8-9 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep ...Bar-Vac.... :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used both Bar-Vac and Colorado Serum. I just reordered and got the Colorado Serum. It costs a tad more but I also had less bumps with it.


----------

